# Do Not Give Up - I passed the FE exam on the 6th attempt!



## MTKJeep (Jan 9, 2012)

FE exam 1st attempt in 1987 in TN, the year I graduated with a BSCE, score 67 (70 was a passing score).

2nd 1988 in TN

3rd 1990 in TN

4th April 2008 in IA

5th October 2010 in IA

6th October 2011 in IA - Passed

Best advice - know the FE Handbook provided front to back. I also used the Lindberg FE Review Manual to study.

I have applied to take the PE exam in TN April 2012.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations! :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations MTKJeep, a great story of resolve and message that we all need to hear! Good Luck!


----------



## Thunnda PE (Jan 10, 2012)

:bowdown: Awesome job!! What kept you motivated over the years?


----------



## MTKJeep (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks!

I kept trying because I would like to move back to my home state TN, and get the type of job (and pay) that I can only achieve with my PE license.

And just as a personal accomplishment.


----------



## cdframe (Jan 31, 2012)

Good job, just shows it pays to not give up!


----------



## MTKJeep (Dec 17, 2012)

I didn't pass the Civil Transportation PE in April 2012. Took it again in October 2012. 

Waiting for results........should arrive in snail mail this week..........


----------



## Eagle_eye222001 (Dec 19, 2012)

There is something to be said for perseverance. Congratulations!


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 19, 2012)

wow 6 times, not bad congrats!


----------



## MTKJeep (Dec 20, 2012)

I failed October 2012 PE Civil/Transportation. This was my 2nd attempt for the PE. I'll re-take in April 2013.

All who didn't pass the FE, please try again, you will eventually pass!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeep is right, try try again! Good luck in April Jeep!!


----------



## MTKJeep (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Judowolf PE 

Maybe it won't take me 6 tries for the PE!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 21, 2012)

The good thing is a PE stamp is a PE stamp, they don't give a score or number of attempts, so it's all practice till ya pass!!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 21, 2012)

you'll nail it, just put the study time in and use the board members here, they are a big help!


----------



## MapuaTech (Dec 21, 2012)

Congratulations!

But just a cent of my opinion, incase you already pass the PE Exam and started supervising the designs, i hope you review the design details/calculations thoroughly atleast 6 or more times before you stamp on the drawings and documents. Because safety and welfare of the public doesn't have a second chance. Let's do it right the first time.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice, hopefully being a supervisor means more than just checking over someones calculations and work! Fostering their development and being a part of the design process usually entails checking all parts of a project by multiple people, multiple times...


----------



## MapuaTech (Dec 21, 2012)

Well said


----------



## Dhwani (Jan 9, 2013)

which books need to refer?


----------

